
Have you hidden easter eggs? - winddude
I used to add them somewhat frequently when I was working as a developer and bored. It keeps crossing my mind, when I bored &#x2F; stuck, to do it in my startup, but I worry people wouldn&#x27;t find them.<p>Have you hidden easter eggs in your startup and has anyone found them? Or as a developer have you hidden easter eggs in code for a startup?
======
winddude
The last startup I was at I hid brick breaker inside the reporting dashboard,
that would pop up if you typed "want to play a game"

------
winddude
wow, are we all that boring, or has agile killed fun in programming?

